# stopping cyclogest?



## ♥Lisamarie♥ (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I am 9 weeks today pregnant from my first attempt at Icsi.
I am on 400g of cycolgest just one dose at night.
In 2 weeks time at i have to reduce this dose it half for a week and then stop.

I am very unsure about stopping.

Will my body be able to make the same amount to maintain the pregnancy and what if it does not how will I know.

I see a lot of miscarriages at 12 weeks+ and was wondering if stopping the cyclogest has anything to do with this.

Thanks 

Lisax


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LISAMARIE said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am 9 weeks today pregnant from my first attempt at Icsi.
> 
> ...


----------

